# Forcing Exchange (2010) to Sync with Active Directory User Database--Can it be Done?



## rickyjo

I'm a new Jr. Network Administrator attempting to determine if one may force Exchange to Sync with Active Directory (in this case when a new user is added) as opposed to waiting for them to automatically sync. The version of Exchange is 2010, although most of our servers are MS Server 08 R2 we are running in 2003 compatibility mode. The issue is not by any means urgent because the problem has since been resolved naturally; however, the issue has interested me enough to try and find out if there's a more effective way in the future. 

The scenario we encountered was this, and I'm sorry if it contains superfluous data, I'm still learning what's relevant:
An actual human-being user (not an account) was moved from a property we own to our primary location. Users (accounts this time) in these locations are typically split into two domains (a central domain, and a 2nd domain for all our additional properties, both domains hang off an empty root domain). We disconnected the mailbox, ran the mailbox cleanup command-let and the disconnected box appeared in the "disconnected mailbox" area of the exchange management console after we connected to our exchange server (rclick > connect to server...). At this point we had renamed the old user (just in case something went wrong, I'm new so I'm probably overly cautious) and created a new user account by the original name. The account showed up in AD right away but not in the Exchange console, I'm told this is normal--and it makes sense. But it would be nice to FORCE Exchange to look for new user accounts in AD to minimize downtime. 

I understand that a user account may be moved across domains, but our Sr. Network Admin doesn't want to pursue it because he feels our help desk would have difficulty learning a completely new GUI tool or command line tool. 

I hope this is in the right section, it seems historically Exchange questions have been posted in the Server forum. 

Thanks for your assistance  
Please excuse any newbie errors.


----------



## Rockn

It should sync automagically. And mailboxes do not show up until they are initialized by actually accessing the account or by running the Recipient Update Service in the management console.


----------



## rickyjo

Let me make sure I understand:
If I have the user log into their new account for the first time then their new account will show up in the Exchange Management Console when I try and attach the disconnected mailbox from the previous user account?

alternatively I could use the Exchange management shell and type something to the affect of "update-recipient -identity "new user".
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb738148.aspx

Am I understanding correctly?

As for the auto-update bit, our environment did auto update but it took a number of hours, how may I determine if that is typical or if there is a problem?

Thanks very much for your assistance and putting up with the fact that I am new to this environment


----------



## Rockn

This is a normal function of Exchange and AD. There is a recipient update service in the management console. Right click it and select update now.


----------



## rickyjo

Thanks for all your help! Sorry for letting the thread sit for so long, there were some personal things that had me very distracted and I apologize. I think I have all I need


----------

